# Where can I find (and what different types of) scorpions  and tarantulas in Orange County?



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi I live in Orange County, CA, and I have recently gotten into bug collecting. I have been breeding some snails and pillbugs and am keeping a daddy long-legs and an unidentified centipede. But I really want to find the prized jewel of bug collecting: a scorpion or 
tarantula. Where can I find one of these in Orange County, specifically in Laguna Niguel?

Thx,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## sr20det510 (Jul 4, 2013)

PM Smokehound714 I believe from threads I have read he is in OC.
Here is a thread he posted about an excursion he took, and what he found.


I'm in SoCal maybe we can set up a trip sometime.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, OC.  I've got some spots.   If you can get me a ride, i can get you quite a nice little array of species.

   I've got a GREAT spot for sossipus californicus and schizocosa, both make fantastic pets, however they are fairly shy.

  You will need my guidance.  I'm actually headed to a spot tomorrow evening, if you're up for that.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Thx*

Thx, but i don't think that my parents would let me. They are a bit overprotective xD. Can you tell me the spots or where they are in general? I live in Bear Brand Ranch. Do you know any spots near there?

Thx,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## josh_r (Jul 4, 2013)

Just get out there in patches of oak woodlands or exposed grassy hillsides and start lookin. there is stuff all over that area. Best thing to do is just start looking. that is how new spots and new species are found... Many of us are not told where to look or how to look.... we just go look... and then we find. It is more rewarding that way too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 4, 2013)

Thx, but I don't actually know where good woodland is. Where's a good forest in Orange County (preferably Laguna Niguel) that I can find some scorps or tarantulas?

Thx,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 4, 2013)

You do not need to look for tarantulas in forests, any undisturbed natural land nearby will likely have them.

  look for areas with sagebrush and coast prickly pear.  Chalk dudleya is a good indicator plant, if you see these plants, you're definitely in the right place:







  Sosippus is a species of wolf spider that can also be used as an indicator species of undisturbed land, look for huge sheet webs similar to grass spiders, but with giant funnels, often larger than 2".  If you find either of these two species, you're in the right spot.   Look out for pumas, do NOT travel alone.

  Just use google maps, and look for undisturbed land with no homes on it.  True forest is quite rare in orange county, most of it residing within state parks, and other places that outright prohibit collection or trespassing.

  That's all i can do, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 5, 2013)

Thx so much I actually have a place just like that near my house thats within walking distance. It's a trail and I've seen about 7 wolf spiders EVERYWHERE!
Its got lots of little caves and cracks, so I think if I look hard I could find one.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 5, 2013)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Thx so much I actually have a place just like that near my house thats within walking distance. It's a trail and I've seen about 7 wolf spiders EVERYWHERE!
> Its got lots of little caves and cracks, so I think if I look hard I could find one.


You should be able to find Bothriocyrtum californicum there.... Did I misspell that???


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 5, 2013)

Thx Imma look today now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jul 5, 2013)

Good luck! Look for a faint kidney shape on the soil surface around the base of bushes, near rocks, or on exposed hillsides. road cuts are really good and sometimes creek banks are good too.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 5, 2013)

Thx a lot! I know a couple great places so wish me luck mates!


----------



## voldemort (Jul 5, 2013)

don't forget to post pics


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 6, 2013)

Well didn't find any scorps or t's but I found 15 darkling beetles and a skink of some sort.


----------



## kellakk (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm at the border of San Bernardino County and Orange County. I've found colonies of Anuroctonus pococki at the bases of grassy hills made of hard packed dirt. Go out at night with a blacklight and you'll see them every few feet if you're in the right area.  I've never seen a tarantula though.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 6, 2013)

Thx I'll go out tonight I know of some grassy hills nearby within walking distance I'll start there


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 10, 2013)

They can typically be found under rocks where I live. Not sure about out in CA. Just don't go sticking your hands in any dark areas without looking first. 

A bit of an off-topic question: I know there's not exactly an age limit for most online forums, but what is a 12 year old doing on an internet forum? I'm only 20 and I feel old now. Also why are you killing lizards for no reason and asking strangers on the internet to take you out places? I mean I thought I was a strange kid but I guess not. I apologize if I appear rude but reading that post about the alligator lizard made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 10, 2013)

I should advise anyone looking for anuroctonus, that they aren't exactly a beginner species.  They actually require quite a large enclosure with at LEAST 2 feet of substrate. (yep, 2 feet, you read that right.)


  They are related to desert hairy scorpions, and much like them, make enormous tunnel systems.  They require a stable burrowing medium of sand, silt, and clay.  Coco fiber is not good for them.

 They are plagued by the same problems hadrurus have in captivity, molting problems, and their young are very difficult to keep alive.

  I suggest paruroctonus or uroctonus as a beginner scorpion, instead.  far easier to maintain, and both can reach a decent size.   Do as much reading as you can before attempting to keep anuroctonus.  Other than that, they are awesome scorpions, and great eaters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> I should advise anyone looking for anuroctonus, that they aren't exactly a beginner species.  They actually require quite a large enclosure with at LEAST 2 feet of substrate. (yep, 2 feet, you read that right.)
> 
> 
> They are related to desert hairy scorpions, and much like them, make enormous tunnel systems.  They require a stable burrowing medium of sand, silt, and clay.  Coco fiber is not good for them.
> ...


Smokehound is right on this... While you don't need a large enclosure and don't need 2 feet of substrate, it certainly does make it easier to accomplish proper microhabitat conditions and I would recommend it for a beginner. For the advanced hobbyist, they can be kept in as little as 5 inches of soil or less with success, but it becomes much more difficult to nail their requirements. Do as he said, stick to other species until you get some experience under your belt before you try to tackle Anuroctonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 10, 2013)

*What type of scorpions can I find in Orange County?*

I live in OC and I want to know the different types of scorps that I can find where I live. Also, what are their different needs in captivity?

Thx


----------



## josh_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Try this link... Browse the forum and you'll find your answer 

http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 11, 2013)

Couldn't find anything to answer my question. Any other advice?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 11, 2013)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Any other advice?


Go out and look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lancej (Jul 11, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> Go out and look.


+1  Heck you might get lucky and find something no one else has


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jul 11, 2013)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Couldn't find anything to answer my question. Any other advice?


Have you tried a *web search*?

I found *this page* in about 10 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jul 11, 2013)

But come on guys, why actually make an effort to search for an answer when starting a thread and letting people do the work for you is so much easier? :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah srsly xD


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 11, 2013)

No reply to BobGrills post lol
---
On topic, I wished I lived over there, We don't have anything that cool here!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 11, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> No reply to BobGrills post lol
> ---
> On topic, I wished I lived over there, We don't have anything that cool here!


Oh poor you. Come up to where I live and you'll be glad you live where you do.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 12, 2013)

XD, Its just I am used to everything here so it isn't interesting, Like everybody LOVES 4-inch Dolomedes sp. but that is just normal boring spiders here lol.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 12, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> XD, Its just I am used to everything here so it isn't interesting, Like everybody LOVES 4-inch Dolomedes sp. but that is just normal boring spiders here lol.


Same with everything up here. Also, no scorpions.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes but anything that you know of in OC? I know there is some, just not where to look and what types.


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jul 12, 2013)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Yes but anything that you know of in OC? I know there is some, just not where to look and what types.


http://nathistoc.bio.uci.edu/spiders/index.htm#Arachnids


----------

